# PS 80 and LS Question



## KristaY (Sep 7, 2014)

I've recently made A LOT of liquid soap for an upcoming project. All went dandy except one FO. It's being really snotty and belligerent. Most FO's emulsified and cleared with a 1:1 ratio of FO to PS80. With this FO I'm up to almost 1:2 FO to PS80. Is this out of the norm for most scents? I don't really want to keep adding PS80 if I don't have to but I also want to keep the LS/FO in suspension. Should I just scrap this FO for LS and move on?


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 7, 2014)

I've found it depends on the FO. I have one that's pretty stubborn and won't emulsify unless I add about 3 times as much PS 80 to it. Thankfully, that particular one is the exception and not the rule.


 IrishLass


----------



## KristaY (Sep 7, 2014)

Thanks IrishLass! I'm happy to know this is an issue others have had. I'll just keep adding PS80 bit by bit and see what happens. Now I curious to see how much it will take to clear. :crazy:


----------

